# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  ART AI, non-human artist making original art

## Airicist

artaigallery.com
artai.co.uk

vimeo.com/user124800432

facebook.com/artaiofficial

twitter.com/art_ai_official

linkedin.com/company/art-ai

instagram.com/art_ai_official

Co-founder and CEO - Ben Kovalis

Chairman of the Board - Rafi Gidron

----------


## Airicist

Art by Artificial Intelligence
October 10, 2020




> Here’s something that couldn’t be stated often or forcefully enough: Humans are biased. No matter how hard we try, and no matter how mindful we are, we still often let our own notions, predilections, and sensibilities get the better of us. This is particularly true in the art market, which for centuries has been dominated by the tastes and preferences of those in power, leaving so much of the human experience out of the picture and, sometimes, affecting culture and history in subtle but profound ways.
> 
> AI is changing all that.
> 
> Art AI has developed an artificial intelligence that creates stunning, bespoke artworks that deliver all of the beauty of a high-end gallery purchase at a fraction of the cost. Using a groundbreaking technology, our AI produces original pieces that carries as much of the complexity, depth, and nuance as the greatest artworks of the past. But whereas traditional art is pricey and deeply dependent on tastemakers and their cultural, racial, and gender biases, Art AI’s work has the potential of upending the art world by delivering works that preserve all that is moving and essential about art while overcoming many of the industry’s pitfalls.
> 
> And, by proving that machines can create art as appealing and as inspiring to humans as humans themselves can, we also present bold new takes on questions that have intrigued mankind for centuries, such as what is art and who gets to enjoy it.

----------

